# Buying a vehicle in Spain but living in Portugal



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi there, 
As some of you might know, the cost of motorhomes in Portugal far exceeds the price in Spain. As a recent settler in Portugal, I am writing to ask about the legalities of buying a vehicle in Spain but living in Portugal. I am aware that you can drive a foreign registered vehicle in Portugal for 6 months.

Also, if a vehicle was purchased in Spain, there is the factor of not actually having an address, though I have friends who permanent residents in Spain, whose address I could use - legal?

Then there is the annual drive to Spain to get the vehicle inspected and so forth - legal?

I would not qualify for importing the vehicle into Portugal as one has to have been a resident in the country of origin for one year. Plus its a nightmare dealing with Portuguese customs.

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Well I will answer my own question here!

"An expat is only permitted to purchase a car that is registered in Spain if they have either an official residency permit, proof that they own a home in Spain, documentation that shows that they are officially registered as resident in their town, proof that they are renting a property for a minimum of one year or an NIE number." /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

That information isn't quite right.

You do need a NIE to purchase a vehicle, & proof of address.

The ''documentation that shows that they are officially registered as resident in their town'' is the 'padrón' & you only have that if you live here, whereas non-residents can purchase vehicles.

However driving it to Spain for an annual ITV wouldn't be legal. You should legally import it to Portugal.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Some time ago a friend of mine decided to buy a caravan at the "Camping & Caravanning" show at the NEC. It was manufactured in Germany which is where he collected it. 
The total cost of collecting it with the right documentation, then having it homologated in Spain and finally registering - all that came to more money than buying it in Spain - AND a great deal of time and effort. 

I therefore query if you have really thought this through? If you will be in Portugal for a short period then it depends on where it is to end up and the laws of that country. 

Davexf


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

I was enquiring about Spain on the offchance but responses have confirmed what I suspected.
You can import one car tax free into Portugal but if you have not lived in the previous place for one continuous year, then you cannot get the needed document for Portuguese customs.
So I will probably purchase a Portuguese registered vehicle. You can also use a pro car importer in Portugal and buy a vehicle from Germany, pay the import tax and still works out much cheaper than buying it in Portugal.


----------



## KleenBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

portugaldreaming said:


> Well I will answer my own question here!
> 
> "An expat is only permitted to purchase a car that is registered in Spain if they have either an official residency permit, proof that they own a home in Spain, documentation that shows that they are officially registered as resident in their town, proof that they are renting a property for a minimum of one year *or an NIE number*." /SNIP/


How difficult is it to get an NIE number? What do you need to qualify?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KleenBreeze said:


> How difficult is it to get an NIE number? What do you need to qualify?


Any one can get an NIE for a variety of reasons and extremely easily - you don't even have to ever step foot in Spain.

Either go to your nearest Spanish consulate or go to an extranjeria in Spain with form EX-15


----------



## KleenBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> Any one can get an NIE for a variety of reasons and extremely easily - you don't even have to ever step foot in Spain.
> 
> Either go to your nearest Spanish consulate or go to an extranjeria in Spain with form EX-15


seems like a simple solution to very portugesa problem. Thanks for the info....


----------

